

Ask HN: Where are the comment links? - harperlee

Up until yesterday, I think, there used to be a link next to the name of a comment poster. It was great for referencing a part of a discussion; I personally found it invaluable to save in Evernote only the part of the conversation that interested me. It was great, as normally there are offtopic threads that are gold.<p>Is this gone, forever? Did I miss a survey? I humbly request it back...
======
untothebreach
according to what @dang told me yesterday[1], the timestamp is now the link:

"Edit: Or rather, as of this evening, click on the comment's timestamp to go
to its page. We decided to play with dropping "link" and just hyperlinking the
timestamp instead."

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9023341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9023341)

------
dang
Untothebreach got it right, but just to expand a bit, a user pointed out
several months ago that it has long been a standard convention on sites like
this to make the timestamp—the part that says "3 hours ago" and so on—into the
comment's permalink, and that if we did that, we could drop the extra "link"
bit.

Since HN is minimalist at heart, it seemed worth trying. Of course we'd never
take that feature away—we just merged it into the timestamp, which wasn't
linking to anything.

Now if I could just find the comment by that user in order to thank him or
her, that'd be great... but I looked for ages and couldn't. If anyone can dig
it up, please let me know.

